# Betfair Api built site



## Alexuk247 (Jan 26, 2022)

Hello if anyone here a owner of sports betting site which is built by betfair api( Exchange) i have a business proposal for you. My country has good market to be successful of betting business as a bookmaker. Below i am giving a site reference i am looking for same designed site to work with.

Reference site 





__





						9WICKETSLIVE
					





					www.nayaludis.com
				




Please  contact if you have any site like that
Telegram : @Alexuk247

Any suggestions is much appreciated 

Thank you all


----------

